

Heroku Support Has a Redirect Loop - jprince

Tried this myself on two different browsers this morning, and had a colleague try it on his. There is a redirect loop if you try to visit Heroku Support after logging into the new dashboard. I obviously can&#x27;t submit a ticket to Heroku about this, so I figure I&#x27;d do the next best thing and hope a Heroku dev is reading HN right now.<p>Anybody else having this issue? Upvote.
======
brbcoding
They said they are working on it -
[https://twitter.com/CodyHenshaw/status/519826418281508865](https://twitter.com/CodyHenshaw/status/519826418281508865)

~~~
brbcoding
and now it's fixed.

